# Peggy's Snoozy



## Vertekins (Apr 12, 2011)

My lovely 3-legged tortie Peggy having a good snooze;










She's the same cat that is in my avatar. She's the oldest of my 3 girls and is so soft, kind and gentle that I seriously doubt that she would harm a fly. 

Even though she is the oldest, she treats Inky (My black Siamese-moggy cross) as the alpha female cat. 

As you can see, she's a very sleepy old girl :lol:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She is a cutie pie!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh she's lovely! Great close-up! Torties are such special cats.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Cute! She has a face similar to & opposite to my Harli's face. 

Reminds me of a long-ago Star trek episode where there were two warring factions of people.They both had blue and white painted faces, except the blue side was on opposite sides.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Love the picture! Such detail and interesting markings on her.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Such beautiful colors...she's a sweetie!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What amazing markings.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Tortie Tri-pawd!


----------

